# Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich habe gesehen, dass einige von Euch - insbesondere auch mit größeren Teichen - auf der Suche nach Unterwasserpflanzen sind. Vielleicht ist das hier (<- klick) ja was für Euch.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*

Danke Elschen für den Tipp


----------



## Lord47 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*

Hallo , 
wie kann mann die Wasserpest nutzen wenn man einen Simmer benutzt.

Gruß Lord47


----------



## Plätscher (22. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*



Lord47 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> wie kann mann die Wasserpest nutzen wenn man einen Simmer benutzt.
> 
> Gruß Lord47



Mit einem Gummiband ein kleines Steinchen dran klemmen und vorsichtig versenken.


----------



## mister_kaiser (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dickes Lob an Nymphaion*

Hallo Christine,
dort habe ich schon geschaut, aber leider "Dieser Artikel steht derzeit nicht zur Verfügung! "


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dickes Lob an Nymphaion*

Guck die Tage noch einmal rein, der soll diese Woche wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dickes Lob an Nymphaion*

Was soll diese Woche wieder lieferbar sein? Manchmal vergesse ich im Shop neu nachgewachsene Pflanzen einzutragen, und dann werden sie als nicht lieferbar angezeigt. Weil es nicht reicht dass wir Hochsaison haben kommt heute schon wieder Überschwemmung bei uns dazu. Es hört sich zum Lachen an, aber auch Teichpflanzengärtnereien haben bei Überschwemmungen ein Problem, weil sie nicht an ihre Pflanzen rankommen. Morgen ists aber wieder trocken und ab Mittwoch kommen wir dann wieder überall hin.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dickes Lob an Nymphaion*

Das __ Wasserpest-Sonderangebot...


----------



## mister_kaiser (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dickes Lob an Nymphaion*



mister_kaiser schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> dort habe ich schon geschaut, aber leider "Dieser Artikel steht derzeit nicht zur Verfügung! "



Entschuldigung. Ich hatte 2 Tabs offen und hatte beide bei der Antwort verwechselt 

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die __ Wasserpest:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39342


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*

Hab es jetzt mal verschoben...


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*

Ich hab ja auch gleich am Anfang der Aktion bestellt und hab umgehend meine Lieferung erhalten (sogar mit einem kleinen Bonus) 

Allerdings haben meine Goldis und die Koi das alles weitestgehend zerlegt 
Kein benehmen die Tierchen...
mal gucken wie lange es sich hält.

Wenn ich Urlaub habe muss ich wohl doch nochmal mit Netzen experimentieren.


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Allerdings haben meine Goldis und die Koi das alles weitestgehend zerlegt


Hi,
ich bin genauso tierfreundlich wie Du, ich liefere meinen Koi auch immer Grünfutter


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*

Moin,

da sich ja doch einige über Tipp gefreut haben:

Das Sonderangebot ist wieder lieferbar. Und es gibt jetzt auch Krauses __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt und Tannenwedel in dieser günstigen Sondergröße. 

 und der Sommerschlußverkauf bei Lotos läuft noch bis Ende des Monats...


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

schmeißt nen Kopf Salat rein, seitdem haben meine Pflanzen deutlich bessere Chancen..  der Salat nur icht, der ist ach 2 Stunden bis auf den Strunk zerlegt und gefuttert


----------



## RiffRaff (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserpest Sonderaktion*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da sich ja doch einige über Tipp gefreut haben:
> 
> ... günstigen Sondergröße...



Hallo,

da mein Teich nun auch schon ein paar Liter Wasser enthält, spiele ich grade mit dem Gedanken, einige Pflanzen vom genannten Angebot zu bestellen!

Sind die alle "Anfängergeeignet", also für Teiche, die erst seit ein paar Tagen Wasser enthalten?
Es sind ja auch gleich sehr große Portionen, ist es ratsam, gleich so viel Exemplare einer Pflanzen einzubringen oder ist es ein wenig gemischter nicht empfehlenswerter?

gruß

Micha


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo,

das ist ja Super!!! 

Meine Unterwasser-"Test"-Pflanzen haben zwei Wochen Koibesatz unbeschadet überstanden, nun werde ich loslegen!

Danke, Werner!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo Micha,

gerade am Anfang fehlen die Nährstoffverbraucher, die die hässlichen Schwebealgen in Schach halten. Ein zuviel an Unterwasserpflanzen fischt man nachher ab und damit die Nährstoffe. Gerade __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt sind gut geeignet. Du kannst auch noch __ Hornblatt dazu nehmen. Wenn der Teich sich eingependelt hat, sollte die Wasserpest sich von alleine verabschieden.
Allerdings brauchst Du natürlich auch noch Sumpfpflanzen, damit es am Rand etwas zu gucken gibt. Die brauchen aber länger, bis sie in Gang kommen. Wenn Du noch gar keine Pflanzen hast, kommt vielleicht auch dieses Paket für Dich in Frage.


----------



## RiffRaff (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo Christine,

erstmal Danke! für die Empfehlung, ich werde also __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt bestellen!
Ich möchte die erstmal im Topf/en einbringen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob das Substrat schon genügend halt bietet, ist das ok?

Für die Uferbepflanzung wollte ich mir noch ein bissel Zeit lassen, Ufermatte und Substrat fehlen noch und mich erstmal informieren über einheimische Pflanzen, die dafür in Frage kommen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo,

 Ich hab mal bestellt mal sehn was da kommt


----------



## elkop (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

ich hab die __ wasserpest mit einem gratisbonus von werner bekommen, hab sie versenkt und drei tage später war das wasser glasklar. gottseidank :freu


----------



## laolamia (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

sowas nenne ich eher zufall


----------



## Deuned (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo Elke,
hast du noch etwas von dieser Zauberwasserpest für mich übrig?????????


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo Deuned, 
wieder nur das halbe Thema gelesen? 

Elke hat die doch selber grad gekauft. 
Du kannst sie Dir selber bei Werner bestellen - s. Link im ersten Beitrag. 
Ausserdem sitzt Elke in Österreich, das rechnet sich portotechnisch wohl kaum.


----------



## Deuned (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Deuned,
> wieder nur das halbe Thema gelesen?



Hallo Christine,

was soll denn dieser Ton 

Solltest du Ironie nicht verstehen werde ich es für dich demnächst immer extra dazuschreiben!

Meine Satz bezog sich auf das Wunder,dass Elke  "drei Tage nach Versenken der __ Wasserpest" glasklares Wasser hatte........


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo Deuned,

dann benutze doch in Zukunft ganz einfach so kleine Satzzeichen, wie z.B. Anführungsstriche, damit man Deine "Ironie" auch lesen kann oder einen entsprechenden Smiley.
Ich kann weder Dein Grinsen sehen, noch Deine Stimme hören, noch Deine Mimik sehen und meine Kristallkugel ist in der Wäsche. 
Und Dein "ironischer" Beitrag war keinesfalls eindeutig. Ich habe schon genug Beiträge dieser Qualität gelesen, die durchaus ernst gemeint waren.


----------



## macmarkus (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

apropos "ironie" ... ich hatte natürlich zwei tage *vor* der supersonderaktion bei werner bestellt.


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo,

so Lieferung gerade eingetroffen und schon im Teich versengt


----------



## macmarkus (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

dann solltest du die temperatur kontrollieren.


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

 Markus, wie fies


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen Sonderaktion*

Hallo,

ja ja immer die selben 



 Irgenwie hatte ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht ob es nicht zu kalt

ist Pflanzen einzusetzen.


----------

